# Bad luck...



## mr_brixs (Jun 18, 2009)

just want to share with you guys.. so i build my sump for a long while like months and last night when everything is complete and going to fire it up here what i see....


----------



## mandarin (Apr 8, 2010)

Ohhh mannnn, that sucks.


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

That really sucks.

You can still probably fix it with silicone, though.


----------



## mr_brixs (Jun 18, 2009)

yup it does.. now im building another one on the double... good thing my live stuck still hanging on stronger..


----------



## mr_brixs (Jun 18, 2009)

characinfan said:


> That really sucks.
> 
> You can still probably fix it with silicone, though.


actually its not leaking.. but im not going to take chances... i have two TAZZZZ and they might hit it....


----------



## mandarin (Apr 8, 2010)

Good call, I would not chance that at all. Better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

just curious, did you use acrylic or glass dividers? if you used acrylic, did you leave room for expansion? if they were a super tight fit, that may have caused it

sucks either way!


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

hojimoe said:


> just curious, did you use acrylic or glass dividers? if you used acrylic, did you leave room for expansion? if they were a super tight fit, that may have caused it
> 
> sucks either way!


Yup. I heard this does happen. So if using Acrylic divider DIY, make sure there's enough room (not a lot, but enough to compensate for expansion).

What sucks is that if you have to take the display tank down to get your sump out/in. That would be the last thing in my mind, as mine is like that.


----------



## mr_brixs (Jun 18, 2009)

its flexiglass... 

conix: i know eh... thats why i didn't put a bigger one cuz its going to be har to get it out... and i have to tilt it vertical to get that 15gal out of there...


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

plexiglass = acrylic

so, if you're going to reuse the dividers, make sure there's some room in there . From the picture the dividers look very tight fit in there.

At least you can get it out without taking down the whole thing, that's good!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

arrggee I am so sorry... D:


----------



## mr_brixs (Jun 18, 2009)

Big Ray said:


> AHHH sorry to hear :S but you are Extremly lucky it can be removed and replaced, lol, I broke a baffle in my sump (cracked) and cant do anything about it since I will ahve to remove the tank to get it out lol
> 
> how is the skimmer working ? have you tested it yet ? those are really small nice and economical, I'm thinking of them too.


the skimmer?? cant give you an answer yet.. its brand new and havent break in yet... lol honestly that my very first skimmer and no idea if does work yet hehe


----------

